# Can someone recommend a dog nail clipper?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Right now I have the petsmart brand guillotine style one, and it really sucks. It got dull really fast. Does anyone know of a good doggy nail clipper out there?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the guillotine style, mine is a complete circle type but I can't remember the brand, I want to say they're Top Choice; I've had them for years. I do know that if go slow with them they don't cut as well as when I clip quickly. one of my dogs has soft nails while the other had harder nails. For my Chihuahua I just use regular toenail clippers.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh okay. I was thinking about the other kind...The ones that cut sideways...Any opinions on those?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

That cut sideways? I haven't seen those. What sized dog do you have? 
OK, I lied I don't have guillotine type clippers, I have ones like this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706197&lmdn=Grooming&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

And when I had my Lab I used something like this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750651&lmdn=Grooming&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Use human nail clippers. It's harder to get the quick, cheaper and they work just as good.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> Use human nail clippers. It's harder to get the quick, cheaper and they work just as good.


Depends on the dog, the only dog I have with nails that fit into human toenail clippers is my chihuahua. There's no way I could've cut my labs nails with human nail clippers. I've never seen human clippers larger than the toenail clippers. What kind are you using?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Regular finger nail clippers for the small dogs, and toe nail clippers for the large dogs.

I should add, my large dogs are labs, and so the largest is only 80lbs and the smallest is 40 lbs. While my small dogs are between 2 lbs and 15 lbs.

ETA: I go them in a kit. So maybe they are not "regular" sizes. I can't remember where I got them, I've had them for a long time.

AETA: I usually recommend the pedi-paw to people. It does a good job of grinding the nails down.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

My dog is 11 pounds, but his nails are a little bit proportionately larger. I meant they cut from the side lol XP

The ones in the links are the type I am thinking about getting


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I know which type you are talking about these are the different types:

http://0.tqn.com/d/dogs/1/0/Z/D/0/-/Nail-trimmers.JPG

The side ones are not bad and they could be sharpened. My mom groomed dogs from our home when I was growing up she used both types. It depends on what the dog tolerates best as to the choice. Make sure you keep Quick Stop around if you are going to cut your dogs nails.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> Regular finger nail clippers for the small dogs, and toe nail clippers for the large dogs.
> 
> I should add, my large dogs are labs, and so the largest is only 80lbs and the smallest is 40 lbs. While my small dogs are between 2 lbs and 15 lbs.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, my toenail clippers don't open wide enough for my 15# dogs nails let alone the lab I had. I tried a pedi paw & didn't like it, it didn't seem to work very well on my dog. The clippers I have I've had for years so they've more than paid for themselves. You just gotta find what works for you. ;-)


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> My dog is 11 pounds, but his nails are a little bit proportionately larger. I meant they cut from the side lol XP
> 
> The ones in the links are the type I am thinking about getting


If you mean you hold them to the side then yes, the ones I have are what you're referring to.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm used to the guillotine style ones but I seems like people like the plier type ones so I want to try them.

I don't have quick stop but I do have a baggie of flour by the clippers


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can get replacement blades for the guillotine type. Or, you could do like I do and use a nail grinder/Dremel. No sharp edges to the nails or cutting of the quick.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can get replacement blades for the guillotine type. Or, you could do like I do and use a nail grinder/Dremel. No sharp edges to the nails or cutting of the quick.


I thought the grinders were just for smoothing the nails after clipping? Unfortunately my pup would never stay still long enough for me to grind his nails


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't used clippers in years. Any dog will hold still for grinding if it knows who's boss.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got an old pair of pliers style, Millers Forge, that have lasted years with multiple 20 pound dogs. I like to give a quick clip, then dremel a bit, with 3 dogs it's sort of a production line. Here's a good link that will hopefully keep folks from quicking nails; Trim Nails

It has so much to do with the curve of the nail, and it's surprising how 3 dogs of the same breed can have totally different nail profiles.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Tolak said:


> I've got an old pair of pliers style, Millers Forge, that have lasted years with multiple 20 pound dogs. I like to give a quick clip, then dremel a bit, with 3 dogs it's sort of a production line. Here's a good link that will hopefully keep folks from quicking nails; Trim Nails
> 
> It has so much to do with the curve of the nail, and it's surprising how 3 dogs of the same breed can have totally different nail profiles.


Thanks. I will look for those Miller's forge ones.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Those are really good and will last forever.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Those are really good and will last forever.


Yay!


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

nail clipping requires a lot of patience, and takes some time to perfect. I've been a bather at petsmart for a few months now and I'm only now really comfortable with nail clipping (of course I've got to get them pretty short in one go). Just find a style you're comfortable with and take length off a little bit at a time. I have no favorite brand, but I definitely prefer the plier style. 
As far as dremels go, do yourself a favor and only use them to finish. No dog will stay still if you intend to dremel the nail entirely because for long nails the friction will cause heat and it will be painful for them. Take some length off with the clipper of your choice and use the dremel to round off any sharp edges. 
Personally, I use the smaller nail clippers (the ones suggested for dogs sized from chihuahua to cockerspaniel) on all dogs, even weimereiners and labs. I like the level of control they allow over the large dogs clippers (which in my opinion handle as well as hedge trimmers).


----------

